# Is supersetting a 5x5 program a good idea? (Eliminating Rest)



## Fruity (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm only looking at 2 exercises for the sake of simplicity

Instead of: 
Squat 5x5 (with 3 minutes rest between every set)
Bench Press 5x5 (with 3 minutes rest between every set)
....
....
....



Doing this:
Squat 5 reps 
 -Bench press 5 reps 
Squat 5 reps 
 -Bench press 5 reps 
Squat 5 reps 
 -Bench Press 5 reps
Squat 5 Reps 
 -Bench Press 5 reps
Squat 5 Reps 
 Bench Press 5 reps




The same weight is used in both examples, but in the latter instead of walking around looking in the mirror taking a break for 3 minutes, I train something else.
This eliminates time doing nothing. Individual limbs still get rest, but the heartbeat stays up. During my squat I'm using totally different muscles than during my  Bench.


Thoughts, opinions, ideas, comments?


----------



## Fruity (Jul 1, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> Tell me your goals first please.



gaining muscle, strength first.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 1, 2016)

Too taxing to superset those lofts IMO fruity. Super setting two compound movements is a lot of work especially if those 5 reps are anywhere near failure. 

Try something like squats and curls. Or bench and leg extensions. Something like that would be better in my opinion


----------



## Fruity (Jul 1, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Too taxing to superset those lofts IMO fruity. Super setting two compound movements is a lot of work especially if those 5 reps are anywhere near failure.
> 
> Try something like squats and curls. Or bench and leg extensions. Something like that would be better in my opinion



By taxing do you mean on the CNS?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 1, 2016)

Fruity said:


> By taxing do you mean on the CNS?



No, on your muscles.

If your goal is strength you will be selling yourself short here.


----------



## Fruity (Jul 1, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> No, on your muscles.
> 
> If your goal is strength you will be selling yourself short here.



Does that mean it would also be bad for size?


----------



## Fruity (Jul 2, 2016)

I dunno guys, the sticky says what I'm doing is clever


----------



## EER (Jul 3, 2016)

Question Fruity are you not taxed after each set of 5 either squatting or benching?  If not then I'd simply 1. Shorten rest period until  I hit a ""taxing set of 5" then do your 3 min rest, or 2. reevaluate the weight I was using bc it might be too little/light.
I'm assuming you're doing the 5x5 for strength gains?


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 6, 2016)

If your goal is strength, don't superset your strength sets. You would be better served by taking your time on the main lifts(maybe do abs between sets if you want to keep moving...I do vacuum exercises between all my sets precontest but then again our goals are slightly different) and then doing some more volume after in a more moderate rep range like 10-15 with the same lifts and then superset them.


----------

